# 7 months feeling so sick. Low tsh.03? Could it be Graves



## Clickmates (2 mo ago)

Hi
I’m a 46 year old male who barely has the strength to write this post and I hoping I might get some answers that my drs just came seem to answer. 

quick full medical history
1. age 23 had first Dr visit complaining of fatigue. Dr said I would ok and it was just a phase. I had a about 4-6 bouts of fatigue from the age of 21 to 25 that no one could explain after multiple different blood test. .
2. Age 25 dr visit for heart skipping beats. My Dr advises it was caffeine and after discontinuing it caffeine and it still continued. I get sick a lot dying this time but I have no symptoms. I had full body aches but that was it. I also had slight chills with a temp avg of 99.6 but that’s it
3. age 32 I have had a few more bouts of fatigue lasting a few days and many other events of feeling like I had the flu with no other symptoms. I also develop stomach issues and I was Nauseated with an upset stomach all the time for no apparent reason . I lived on Prilosec for 2-3years and I just disappeared.
4. Age 33 to 34 was pretty uneventful but I noticed an Increase in anxiety feeling in my body.
5 Age 34 to 35 no fatigue but just a terrible panic attack that came out of nowhere. My anxiety is high a lot now and it’s full body tense anxiety as well.
6. Age 36 I had a panic attack one night having dinner with my family and it never went away. I suffered what I called a chronic panic attack for approximately 2 months And then severe depression set in after my mind gave up. I was in such a state of fear I would violently shake my legs to try and sooth the anxiety that was crippling me. After this event I was admitted to an in patient facility and diagnosed bipolar.

Skipping to current dayI’m in my couch where I’ve been sense this morning and it’s 5:04pmpst right now. For the last 10 years I’ve battled with extreme anxiety and that hospitalized me 5 times. After about 1.7 years of working I would have to take time off because my body would just down from constant stress and anxiety would just destroy me. I’m married and have a beautiful daughter and if you can imagine what our life has looked like for the past 10 years. When I work I make great money but when I get sick I lose it all just to live and pay out mortgage. It’s been rough. During all of this my fatigue returned ams progressively got worse. 7 months ago after being offof work becauee I was in such a deep brain fog with no motivation to do anything I had to quit my job. I was hoping that I would recover again and get back to work but this time was different. I quit my job 4/2021 and on 1/2022 I woke up one morning with fear anxiety which is horrible. For the first week I would wake up with this horrible fear anxiety that lasted all day. Then after about 3 weeks it started to demo ish after around 2pm and then eventually went away but it sucked. 

Now to the big event I’m still struggling with currently started 2/22/2022. I was walking with my family and I started to feel this achy feeling starting from my lower back. I decided to walk home early and by the time I got home I felt like I had the flu and bad. I could have swore my temp was gonna read at least 102 but it read 99.4. I was shocked but I took oc meds and tried to sleep it off. Well, the feeling never went away and after 7 months I’m still fighting it. I’ve had so many test and the first for vitamin D which came back at .27ng so it was low. I went I vitamin d 50,000 a week for 6 weeks. I rested and in now at .72 so I’m good but I feel just as sick. I now am sweating easily all day and these surges of strange body tingling nerves feeling throughout my body. It’s really strong in my fingers. When these surges hit it always seems to Include my lumbar region with a deep aches feeling. Then I noticed during these surges my mood turns bad so quick and I’m immediately irritable. I have jerky movement at times. I have this sick feeling in my body all day long that never goes away. My anxiety is so high all the time. I just now had my first full day with not having goosebumps. I have suffered with having constant chronic goosebumps for weeks now and it’s so frustrating because the feeling gets old quick. I have major brain fog at times. I can’t even close a kitchen cabinet door after I open it becauee I’m so farigued

I’ll skip through my current test.

Both T3 and T4 are always norm.

3/8/22 tsh .98
3/17/22 tsh .34
7/30/22.tsh .03
9/21/22 tsh .03
10/23/22 tsh .32

I had a few ok days in the month of October where I was able to start taking walks and driving to the store. It looks like my TSH was starting to get back to normal and then now this last week I’m sure it crashed again because my nerve sensitivity is back, I’m so cold all the time, my fatigue is back really bad and I feel so sick with body tingles all day. I also have the worst attitude during these flare up. 

So I go in this Tuesday for a thyroid uptake test to check for graves? I’m actually hoping it is because I just need an answer of some kind. I have told so many people that I’m not bipolar because I don’t have manic episodes of any type or major depression issues constantly. I was out on so many meds over the years that I’m sure damaged my thyroid like lithium. I strictly suffer from extreme anxiety and I want to j with where it stems from because it will help me better understand. No meds have ever cured my so-called bipolar disorder so I’m sure it’s a thyroid issue. If it is a thyroid there really needs to be an extreme overhaul in our medical and mental health screening. I was never tested for a thyroid issue until recently. Should my Psychiatrist of 10 years should know the signs of a thyroid disorder rather than bipolar disorder 

thank you and I’m sorry for rambling and all the spelling errors

Daniel


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I think they would run FT3 also to see if it's Graves. Certainly some pretty low TSH tests.

Do you take any supplements outside of Vitamin D? Vitamin D3 is the best one to take. 5000 a day should be fine.

Sometimes other supplements cause issues and or interfere with thyroid tests. Watch out for Biotin...it interferes with thyroid tests. Also sometimes less is more when it comes to supplements. They can be the cause of issues for people. They can help sometimes too...try a different multi if the current one is the problem. Take a few weeks off though.

I think they should run some other tests like TPO Antibody and TG antibody tests. Good luck with everything.


----------

